# Anyone try the new Andis 5 speed clipper?



## DZHARLEY (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a new clipper and was wondering if anyone has tried the ANDIS EXCEL 5-speed clipper. I have an Andis Pro Clipper, which works OK, but looking for something better. Also purchased a Wahl for $100.00 which doesn't work good at all! Any suggestions as to other makes of good, quality clippers? Thanks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not tried it, found the excel 2 speed in grooming catalogue and looks ok, I am in the UK, I use a Wahl Moser max 45, 2 speed. I am now working as a groomer and my trainer said this is a reliable workhorse of a clipper, but there are so many to choose from now! Donna on here usually grooms her own dogs and is in USA, not sure which she has, if you search for clippers on the site search you may find other posts. Whichever you choose get one which you can use the metal comb guide attachments with, they are very useful.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

We have it and my husband is the one to give you the info: 
He likes that you can slow down the motor when you see the dog is getting anxious or for sensitive areas near the face. It can be set to go slower than a 2 speed clipper. The detachable blades are great and hold well. Hope this helps.


----------



## DZHARLEY (Feb 27, 2014)

*Andis 5 speed Clipper*

I did purchase the 5 speed Andis Clipper and love it!! I also like being able to go to the lower speeds and love the removable blades. My other clippers didn't have this option. Works great! Thanks for the replies.


----------

